# Very Swift



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

...although it was a Bessacarr query :lol: 

Just after 9am I posted an e-mail to Andy ([email protected]) 

...promptly sorted... and NO, it wasn't a complaint, I just needed some advice. :wink: \/


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

I have to agree that their internet response to PMs is superb and I have also been singing their praises accordingly....

However, if you need a part (in my experience) their delivery is way behind even very lenient expectations.

Example 1. Shower tap required: must order through dealer and although in stock at factory expect to wait 3-4 weeks for it.

Example 2. Windscreen required: must order through dealer and although in stock at factory expect to wait 3-4 weeks for it.

Makes running repairs very difficult when using a motorhome for what its designed ie. touring.

I had to go elsewhere (Ebay) for the tap, took a couple of days to get. And the windsreen couldn't be obtained whilst I was in the UK so I will have to continue driving with it cracked until next time in UK in August or whenever after that.

Sorry to hijack this thread, but it would be GREAT if Swift could bring their delivery service up to the standard of their customer relations on here.

Neil


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could it be that they only deliver to each dealer every 3 to 4 weeks.

Kev.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Could it be that they only deliver to each dealer every 3 to 4 weeks.
> 
> Kev.


We understand that the delivery time is fortnightly. Whether the dealer's order time keeps pace with that is debatable however.

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It seems to be mainly a supply problem with Swift, is it that a lot of parts keep failing or the despatch/stores is not up to the job, is it the same parts which keep failing or a succession of different ones, it's a shame that there are such problems, as they seem to be a popular choice for some.

Kev.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Just a reminder about the topic......

if you feel the need to comment on other Swift related matters then perhaps you'd be better starting your own dedicated topic.....

*"Listen my topic....Not Same!" * :lol:



xgx said:


> ...although it was a Bessacarr query :lol:
> 
> Just after 9am I posted an e-mail to Andy ([email protected])
> 
> ...promptly sorted... and NO, it wasn't a complaint, I just needed some advice. :wink: \/


 :lol:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It seems to be mainly a supply problem with Swift, is it that a lot of parts keep failing or the despatch/stores is not up to the job, is it the same parts which keep failing or a succession of different ones, it's a shame that there are such problems, as they seem to be a popular choice for some.
> 
> Kev.


Kev

We support aftersales parts upto 8years and some cases beyond. We handle thousands of aftermarket orders each week, the vast majority of which are despatched within days to our dealer network. Occasionally some parts take longer some of which is outside of our control.

With the exception of the Euramax door issue where we had long delays and issues caused by suppliers going into administration nearly all orders are supplied within 6 weeks. The NCC guidelines is 8 weeks.

We are working hard to improve still further our leadtimes on aftersales parts and will continue to do so.

If anyone is suffering excessive delays in parts they should contact their supplying dealer initially or the Swift Group where we will be happy to advise,

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be mainly a supply problem with Swift, is it that a lot of parts keep failing or the despatch/stores is not up to the job, is it the same parts which keep failing or a succession of different ones, it's a shame that there are such problems, as they seem to be a popular choice for some.
> ...


Just as a matter of interest..........my friend (Sonesta on here) previously had a Swift Kontiki, they were awaiting a part for it for ages, and kept contacting Brownhills at Newark, Brownhills kept stating that the part hadn't arrived from Swift, eventually Sonesta contacted Swift by phone, this was in the days before Swift were good enough to answer queries here on MHF. The part had been sent out weeks before and was actually sat on a shelf at Brownhills.................when she later spoke to someone in the parts dept at Brownhills they eventually found the part and said 'they wondered what that was for' :roll:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> [...We handle thousands of aftermarket orders each week, the vast majority of which are despatched within days to our dealer network.
> 
> We are working hard to improve still further our lead times on aftersales parts and will continue to do so.


Full marks to Andy and *Swift*....

 glad I bought a *Bessacarr* 'cos it's good to know the support is there should I need it :!:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

xgx said:


> glad I bought a *Bessacarr* 'cos it's good to know the support is there should I need it :!:


Bessacarr is one of the Swift marques - ie Swift make Bessacarrs and deal with all the queries, parts etc.

G


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> The part had been sent out weeks before and was actually sat on a shelf at Brownhills.................when she later spoke to someone in the parts dept at Brownhills they eventually found the part and said 'they wondered what that was fo


I have also heard tell of some situations whereby a cash strapped dealer might say to a customer that the part isn't in stock yet, when in fact it hasn't even placed the order with the supplier as the cashflow situation at the dealership was so bad


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> I have also heard tell of some situations whereby a cash strapped dealer might say to a customer that the part isn't in stock yet, when in fact it hasn't even placed the order with the supplier


I don't think it is always the cash-strapped dealership that does this Dave.....!
I think it is always a good idea to check with a supplier ( contact details via the internet) that something has actually been ordered.

G


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Bessacarr is one of the Swift marques - ie Swift make Bessacarrs and deal with all the queries, parts etc.
> 
> G


Along with ....
http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/Motorhomes

...and they even make caravans :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

xgx said:


> ...and they even make caravans :lol:


...and mobile homes too.

Sorry xgx; I read another meaning into your earlier reply.

(We have a Bessacarr too)

G


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

no probs G ...useful for any newcomer to either the marque(s) and/or the forum 

(I _was_ smiling when I mentioned caravans :lol:


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Just got a problem solved with both Oaktree and Swift....

Problems with the control panel. Worked intermittently to the point where the step would not retract. Rung up Oaktree and Gary rang me back with a solution (number of times it's been a loose plug in the fuse box) tried re-fitting all the plugs and hay-presto it's working.

Control panel month later tells me we are using 47.9 amps all the time. Rang Oaktree, Gary rang me back with an answer from Swift that it was the fuse box again and a part needed replacing in it. I sent it direct to Swift and 2 days later they rang me, not the fuse box (all checked out) it must be the control panel and they would have the fuse box and control panel in the post next day.

It all arrived by reg post, fitted it, sent back the old control panel and its hunky dory......

A plus for both Oaktree and Swift.............well pleased.

All the best Wilt


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

It is good to see these types of threads, I am considering buying another motorhome and would only buy from a company that gets good reports.

 Good Swift
 Bad Fiat


----------

